# What was your last cloth purchase, was it necessary or just wanted lol



## peanut08

I would like to start a cloth nappy purchase thread, to help newbie cloth bum mums (like me) to see where and what kinds of cloth other more experienced cloth bum mums are purchasing, weather it was needed or just a wanted stash spend:haha:( i have only been using cloth for a couple of weeks and i am already getting this urge spend).

Please contribute here is my most recent spend mostly need and a little not:blush:

2 Little Lamb Bamboo nappies
1 GEN Y wrap in Dia de Dulces skull print = £23.45 
This spend was needed for night nappies as i have been using sposies at night but these should help me be brave enough to go for it :thumbup:

Oh i also liked the Little Lamb fleece liners that came with the nappies so much i also have just been back and ordered a pack of 10 £6.95 free delivery these were also needed :thumbup: 

All from purchased from https://www.fill-your-pants.com/nappy-wraps/gen-y-classic-cover.html

I am building up to a not needed spend but it will have to wait untill after christmas as funds are short now and i still have prezzies to buy:dohh:


----------



## mumeee

Huge mixed bag of preloveds (£20!) to bulk up my stash in preparation for having two babies. Mostly Motherease OS with a lot of wear and dodgy elastic but a couple of brand new nappies (bamboo terries, bambinex teddy, ME sandys) and loads of wraps (faded but serviceable!)

They've now been stripped, dyed and brought back to life to at least do our two children. Even though the elastic has seen better days, they're great for my fully weaned toddler and so extending the life of my 'new' stretchies, flexi tots etc.


----------



## missmayhem

6 itti tuttos = 56.45


bargin



they were needed to build up my stash, as i only had 3 btp nappies.



mind you the last thing i bought was 2 stay dry flip trail packs =15 pounds plus NB inserts at 12 pound

but there not here yet


both bargins thou


----------



## sleeping bubs

i am waiting for 2 trail packs of econobum nappies to add to my stash of prefolds as they work much better than the pocket nappies i have spent £8.95 plus postage so was £11.90 from babame was bogof!!


----------



## peanut08

Thats fab ladies thanks and the econobum bogof sounds great, oh no i darnt go peek i might put some in my basket.

Also has anyone taken advantage of their real nappy council incentives, i am just gathering/printing all my reciepts to send in to get my £25 cash back on a £50 spend.


----------



## Lottie86

I ordered a custom embroidered WNNL and a custom embroidered WN wrap for Iona and an owls minkee WN wrap for Findlay for in their stocking. I think it was heading towards £60 once postage was added.

The wrap for F was a need and the bits for Iona were a want as she is v poorly and chances are this will be the only Christmas she has so I wanted to get her something nice and whilst it might seem silly it was important to me for her to have some pretty custom stuff and the embroidery on the wrap means something special to me.


----------



## peanut08

Thats a lovely gift for your lo lotty86 big hugs for you all xxx


----------



## Farmgirl

I just got one of the tots bots Christmas prints....it's the robin one :)
Dont really need it as I just have enough to wash every 2/3 days now but do need a few more to replace the ibambooty's she is about to grow out of. Plus was a little cheaper from the bargain bots Facebook page, was £13.25 with p&p :thumbup:
Am also planning to splurge on some BG organic AIO's as I really love the one I have at the mo too....


----------



## sleeping bubs

oh Lottie hugs to you I bet Iona will look so cute in her customs isn't silly at all

Hope u and the little ones are ok


----------



## Kess

Last purchases have been:

Another BB Coverall as I wasn't washing often enough to get the two I had round again for nights.

A LL Bamboo fitted as everyone raves about them and it was on special offer.

LL bamboo boosters to make my sized BG AIO and hopefully my cheapies last a bit longer.

Two custom Hahtuvahullu, one pocket ooga booga monsters and one ladybird AIO, as I adore the pocket I bought preloved - pretty, functional, leak-proof, long-lasting. Should be here any day now!

And yesterday I ordered a custom WNSS - purple with the star shaped embroidery round ooga booga monsters. Can you tell I have a slight obsession with that print in all its colours?

As you can see, all COMPLETELY necessary :).

Re. the nappy incentive schemes, I sent off my thing ages ago (I think my council give £40) but they now want a copy of his birth certificate so I need to get around to going and photocopying that to send.


----------



## jen1604

:hugs: Lottie.

Mine were a TotsBots Xmas nappy for Lennon. 
And an out of print GenY wrap from the US for my newborn stash
Neither of them were very necessary :blush:


----------



## Kess

Oh Lottie, I just read the rest of the thread, I'm sorry about your little one. Hope she keeps fighting and feels better. It's not silly at all wanting to give her a nice custom for Christmas.


----------



## missmayhem

hugs lottie



can i say this thread is very silly, bordering on stupid.... all cloth is necessary, it keeps baby dry, they do need nappys, baby looks cute and mummy's enjoy the thrill of buying, it makes them feel better......

this is what i keep on telling myself, its all necessary


----------



## Rachel_C

Hmm well, I don't think I've bought much 'necessary' cloth this time round as I already had all of my older daughter's nappies ready and waiting, apart from some medium WNNNs. The rest is all just wanted but I don't care - it's fun and practical and I can sell it on later. 

I'm waiting to move to a new area to do the local nappy incentive - you get something like £35 back if you've spent £50 on cloth in baby's first year of life. Where we are now is crap - you can only buy a trial pack from them. I had one for my first LO and it was all old-style rubbish that I could buy cheaper myself. 

That's a lovely pressie for your LO, Lottie. It's funny how nappies can mean so much to us, especially customs, when other people just chuck them away!


----------



## Thumper

:hugs: lottie.

Mine were practical. I bought some bamboo squares and a LL bamboo to try for nights. REALLY disappointed in the LL though which I got off CNT as it smells of wee and isn't in the condition it was sold in :( Really pissed off. You expect it with ebay but not CNT.


----------



## fluffpuffin

I bought a thirsties duo wrap in alice brights print. I love the print and I haven;t got enough thirsties wraps yet - not exactly a completely necessary purchase but I couldn't resist and it will get plenty of use ;)

PS: :hugs: to Lottie


----------



## Lover

3 x Flip Stay Dry (colour Noodle) with aplix from C&C because they were 'buy 2 get 1 free'. They weren't really needed but I thought the aplix would be handy for the childminder in Feb.

Before that it was 5 Wee Notions side snaps which are on their way to me (yippee!!!) which were definitely necessary because our we've decided our stash is just going to be customs and Flips now :winkwink:


----------



## peanut08

i really want a WNNN but every time i go on the wesite i just cannot decide, they have soo much to choose from :dohh: that one is going to take a lot of thinking and i may have made my choice by christmas next year!


----------



## tannembaum

Rachel_C said:


> Hmm well, I don't think I've bought much 'necessary' cloth this time round as I already had all of my older daughter's nappies ready and waiting, apart from some medium WNNNs. The rest is all just wanted but I don't care - it's fun and practical and I can sell it on later.
> 
> I'm waiting to move to a new area to do the local nappy incentive - you get something like £35 back if you've spent £50 on cloth in baby's first year of life. Where we are now is crap - you can only buy a trial pack from them. I had one for my first LO and it was all old-style rubbish that I could buy cheaper myself.
> 
> That's a lovely pressie for your LO, Lottie. It's funny how nappies can mean so much to us, especially customs, when other people just chuck them away!

OH MY GOSH!! I forgot I could claim a voucher for Pudding aswell!!! :dohh:

TBH all my recent purchases have been through want not need :blush:


----------



## Aunty E

I picked up some smart nappy wraps in Mothercare to use with their disposable inserts. On sale, so the wraps were £2 each and the inserts were about the same. Before that it ws on sale little lamb nappies and wraps, which worked out to about £1.30 a nappy or wrap. They are still on sale from the LL website too. I didnt need them. About the only thing I am short of is wraps for Teddy, but I haven't needed to buy nappies for ages, I just pick up stuff to try out. Quite often sell it on again when I get bored :)

Oh Lottie :( I hope Iona has a lovely Christmas :hugs:


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Last purchase was some small BG AIOs, definitely needed. What to buy next!


----------



## sleeping bubs

oh dear

I have just brought a 3 pack of cosmic TB easy fits from Tescos!!! Picking them up Tue afternoon

Sort of needed lol but I am doing a small destash!!!


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Just wanted. I think it was some BBOS :lol:


----------



## fluffpuffin

Nicoleoleole said:


> Just wanted. I think it was some BBOS :lol:

yes with your stash I would be surprise if any new purchase was actually needed :haha:


----------



## Nicoleoleole

fluffpuffin said:


> Nicoleoleole said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted. I think it was some BBOS :lol:
> 
> yes with your stash I would be surprise if any new purchase was actually needed :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: well, I'll need more if I want to keep up the luxury of washing every 3 days if this baby makes it! Roll on newborn stash!!! :haha:


----------



## T-Bex

It puts it all into perspective, reading your post, Lottie. :hugs:

My last 'naughty' was a 50% off Itti Bitti SIO in ponder print. And it's lovely :)


----------



## cheese lover

My last purchases were a Christmas TB in Robin and last night I bought a Planet Wise hanging wet/dry bag. The TB was a want but the wet/dry bag was a need. I hate using a diaper pail and went to a wet bag for storage but we're having problems with smells so I bought a zippered wet bag. I might need to buy another one...


----------



## peanut08

Needed 2 Bitti Boo's yellow and lime :)


----------



## Sew_Sweet

Both I guess. I ordered some BG 4.0s. I am building my stash and I figure those will last me the whole while. Did I need them right now? No - but they were on clearance for buy 2 get 1 free and I couldn't see myself coming across another deal that good anytime soon so...


----------



## sleeping bubs

again wasn't essential but much easier to use got 6rainbow tots bots ef, 5ll boasters and ll liners. And some much needed washable wipes thats it untill potty training lol


----------



## jen1604

The last week I have got- 2 small Bambootys (sold another nappy to pay for them)
2 Teenyfits (traded for an easyfit I didnt like)
A Bambooty XL easy nights (free from work)
Bambooty one size (free from work)

So I'm doing quite well really :happydance: And the teenyfits and small Bambootys are needed, the other two not so much but you can't say no to free stuff!


----------



## jen1604

Double post!


----------



## Blah11

necessary!

2 more bitti boos for nights
thirsty wrap
bambooty easy dry (not necessary but was nly £6 and i like them)
itti wetbag

thats me til real nappy week now. think i have enough tuttos to see me thrugh if he grows out of his size smalls.


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Wanted

1 itti bitti tutto (shes wearing it for the first time today)
2 Tots bots easyfits
and 2 other AIO nappies

Needed 

Some fleece liners.


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Double post


----------



## Thumper

:cry: I haven't bought anything for AGES :nope:

Sob.


----------



## cheese lover

Thumper, go on vacation or something! :haha:

I had to make a bunch of purchases so I could CD on vacation with no laundry facilities. :happydance:

Needed:
10 gerber flats
6 Osocozy flats (much better quality, hindsight should have bought 12 and not bought gerber)
additional thirsties wrap in size 1 (LO just will not grow!)
additional planetwise hanging wet/dry bag


----------



## teal

My last purchase (and I really need to make it my last) was the "gerry" (giraffe print) tutto :haha: I love it xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Just bought a preloved Rumparooz, needed for stocking up for #2 and i love them, they jsut seem few and far between when they come up preloved. Thats not to say i really could have afforded it :dohh:


----------



## cheese lover

I wish you lived in the states, I'd sell you the one I have (if you wanted pink :)). I'm just not a big fan of how they fit LO.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Were looking at blue ;) but thanks anyways :D


----------



## T-Bex

Didn't need it, wanted it, wanted it! Ooops...


----------



## hanelei

We are going overseas next week and I wanted to be able to use cloth the whole time we are away without our luggage being taken up with the bulk of our AIOs and pockets so I bought a 6 pack of Swaddlebees flats (really cute, they have elephants and polka dot prints) and a Blueberry giraffe OS cover to add to our Real Nappies prefolds and covers and hopefully that will be enough, although I will probably be washing every day! It's not a busy holiday so I will have plenty of time to. Also 4 fleece stay-dry liners.


----------



## tannembaum

5 btp bg's
3 small bg's
1 LOVELACE bg :haha:
3 small itti's

:happydance:

All _needed_ as my chunk is growing out of her newborn nappies!


----------



## Eala

I bought 2 Planetwise wet/dry bags (needed)
2 Gen-Y Uni wraps (wanted :blush:)
6 Bright Bots terries (somewhere between needed/wanted, but more "bargain!" thanks to the lovely Lliena :D)
An 8oz tub of CJ's BUTTer (needed).

I suppose that's not so bad, right? :blush: *avoids looking at the WN site open in another tab...*


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

A yellow Bitti Boo. Wanted. I probably had enough nappies already. But highly likely to be needed / very useful :) And Ruby says it's her favourite of baby sister's nappies, so that's good enough for me.


----------



## cheese lover

bringing up from page 3...

I may have just bought a kiwi pie in squirrel...:blush: 
telling myself LO needed it...but she really doesn't. It was too cute to pass up and I have a soft spot for squirrels. :haha:


----------



## tannembaum

COMPLETELY necessary!!


:haha: who am I kidding!! Olive needs more ruffles!!!


----------



## chichestermum

i went a liitle crazy, id been on a self imposed ban since the new year and i couldnt handle it so last week i bought 10 ALVAS of a fbook friend, 4 LL velcro fastening, 8 nippa fastening, bought a tester custom from the little nappy company and im still looking around to buy more! all of course were very much needed... by me anyway!


----------



## tannembaum

Ooh which LNC nappy was yours? I tried to get a slot but I was one person too slow to get one!


----------



## cheese lover

every little girl needs more ruffles! I may need to make some wool covers with ruffles...


----------



## peanut08

Sooo wanted but just a little needed,
1 WNNN
1 WN AIO Hoots da man
1 WN pul wrap custom Hoots da man :) my 1st WN purchase, doubt it will be my last and i cannot wait for my fluff post :)


----------



## peanut08

Oh and fluff post today was needed, a natures babies stuffable wrap, from ebay, looks good. Anyone else used these?


----------



## chichestermum

tannembaum said:


> Ooh which LNC nappy was yours? I tried to get a slot but I was one person too slow to get one!

it was a tester nappy so i was lucky to grab a slot she had going spare :) didnt get to choose the materials, just got to say girl/boy/neutral and pastels or bright. So she done us a pink nappy with the strawb material, i posted a pic of my little girl in it on her wall today :) i was soooo happy with the quality and now cant wait to stalk for a slot! x


----------



## maybethisit

A lilac Little Lambs medium sized pocket nappy with poppers, on the recommendation of a couple of people. Oh my goodness so soft! Needed as it is only our tenth cloth nappy so we are still part timers. I am thinking I will regret asking this as my bank balance is decimated already by sling addiction, but what is the little nappy company? :blush:


----------



## tannembaum

chichestermum said:


> tannembaum said:
> 
> 
> Ooh which LNC nappy was yours? I tried to get a slot but I was one person too slow to get one!
> 
> it was a tester nappy so i was lucky to grab a slot she had going spare :) didnt get to choose the materials, just got to say girl/boy/neutral and pastels or bright. So she done us a pink nappy with the strawb material, i posted a pic of my little girl in it on her wall today :) i was soooo happy with the quality and now cant wait to stalk for a slot! xClick to expand...

aww shes cute :)


----------



## JZW

Ummm I just decided last Saturday to start CD so I guess since I'm stash building, it's all NEEDED. 

My purchases since last week: 
4 Totsbots easyfits
2 Bambooty easy dry
2 BG Freetime (incl 1 in Lovelace <3)
1 BG V4
2 flips with 3 organic inserts
2 bamboozles stretchies
4 bitti tuttos (incl. zeebra print <3 )
1 blueberry coverall in cow print
1 custom WNNN 
1 custom WN NN wrap 
Pack of fleece liners
Easy Peasy Hemp booster
LL bamboo boosters

Ermm have I overdone it? :rofl: I blame all of you for leading me astray. I was all content with my plain old sposies until I decided to make the switch and came on here to get some advice and info and then I saw everyone's stash pics.

The two week wait for wn customs brings me back to the tww for ttc :haha: 
I can't wait till all my nappies come in. Hurry up postie and bring me my goodies! I want to start the nappy trialling!

I am VERY jealous of all the ruffles ladies. Me thinks poor Evie is being deprived of ruffleness and I might just have to get her some so she doesn't think I'm being a mean mummy!


----------



## tannembaum

Try peach pear plum on Facebook for ruffles. She's all booked up till July BUT they are beautiful and really cheap too :)


----------



## Twilighter<3

I'm sooo confused by all this lol!! Really want to switch to cloth nappies but so confused by all the different kinds!! Please can someone explain to me what I need to start off n what makes are good! Im so confused!!


----------



## Odd Socks

2 tots bots easyfits when they were bogof in tesco. they were just wanted. i wish i'd bought more, having never used them before, i didn't know what they were like, but i love them!
xx


----------



## Blah11

wants. past week ive bought

3 tuttos - ayannah, a preloved beechworth and rockmelon
a dottybot in frank fish (good absorbancy but too bulky on my lo and wish the poppers were the same colour as the fabric :(!)
2 blueberry os - cow print and the blue and brown paisley one
bg freetime in sassy, bg red artist print, flip staydry pack in ribbit

thats it now, no more til real nappy week! i have my eye on a grovia or 2, new totsbots easyfits & stretchys plus wraps, some more bitti boos in a bigger size, bbos in the orange gelato colour and maybe a custom wnos for the summer. oh and the new cheeky wipes.


----------



## Lliena

I just got a BG freetime in Lovelace and preordered a Britbot and Sugarplum Easyfit. All to try on new baby and depending on what works I will get more when shes here :) Might get some bits in RNW too though :haha:


----------



## peanut08

Wants - AIO WN Hoots da Man, WNNN & Hoots da Man Wrap :) fresh from weenotions few days ago.
Pre poved needed 
Cow print baba boo and ll bamboo boosters
Issy bear cherry print, i am selling alot to make way for more issy bears and bg organics :)
Devastated the bitti boo's i bought a while back are way too small for my big boy and they dont do a XL size so they have to go too but i have enjoyed stroking and looking at them in my stash, oh i must update my stash pic as just done a big load of washing.


----------



## sleeping bubs

wanted lol 

4 tots bots easyfit when they were on sale on their website 2 starbust and 2 ginger bread


----------



## Snuffy

I'd like to say necessary but probably a bit of wanted in there too :haha:

Amy's old BGs are leaking on Ollie and I am finding many nappies to be massively bulky on him at the moment even without boosting, and he is a peeing machine. The only nappies we have had no problems with so far are his Tutto and Little Lambs size 1s with a Rikki wrap.

So yesterday I ordered another Tutto and a couple of Smartipants to try. And today a friend offered to sell me a couple of her Tuttos as well :D


----------



## sleeping bubs

Well a total not needed order now done lol 5 Little Lamb wraps in size 1 their clearance stock so got them for £15 so when they arrive they will go in the box with the ll size 1 nappies which are brand new waiting for the next baby lol


----------



## T-Bex

An Alva from Babybots, *BUT*, it's because I needed to test it on Bethan before I told anyone at antenatal class about them... I need to make sure I'm telling people about good products!

And £4.29 for a nappy with free postage? It'd be rude to say no, really! ;)


----------



## Hayley90

Today i've bought...

- a new WNSS - silver with owl embroidery & personalisation :) 
- WNOS - mocha minkee with chocolates border cut. 
- 3 x large itti AIO - jade, silver and beach stripe (PL)
- WNNL in VHC food print :) 
- itti fleur wetbag
- and a secret easter bunny swap nappy!


----------



## Blah11

you really *needed *them hayley didn't you?


:rofl:


----------



## Hayley90

i always need them. always :winkwink:

in actual fact, the ittis yes. the rest? no. the WNSS i've been waiting to check-out since last summer so its about bloody time :lol:

the others, i just couldnt resist!

I also have a designer bums in the post, 2 MF wetbags, and something else that i've forgotten :wacko:


----------



## peanut08

T-Bex said:


> An Alva from Babybots, *BUT*, it's because I needed to test it on Bethan before I told anyone at antenatal class about them... I need to make sure I'm telling people about good products!
> 
> And £4.29 for a nappy with free postage? It'd be rude to say no, really! ;)

Well went to have a peek and couldnt help myself and before i knew it i have £35 worth of nappies in my basket:dohh: so i quickly closed the page and i didnt even get my £4.29 nappy. I must try harder in the morning to just buy 1 and not be tempted with new easy fits or rosie boo's:haha:


----------



## JZW

Wanted. Oops

Today I purchased:
10 LL bamboo
5 LL wraps (couldn't resist the offers)
1 owl ruffles from made by amber
And an itti sio in Daquiri

Might also have got an itti sio in Ayannah as well yesterday :blush:
...and be in the digitising queue for another wn 

Ok ok that's it from me till Real Nappy Week


----------



## JZW

Hayley, your wnss sounds amazing.


----------



## Blah11

Im gonna get a daquiri when its RNW, theyre gorgeous on babies! im waiting on a ayannah in the mail.


----------



## Hayley90

i have a daquiri wetbag now too, thats even more gorg than the nappy! 

i cant wait to get the WNSS. also asked Suz @ WN if she can digitise a regimental coat of arms for me, i wanna do a 'welcome home daddy' nappy with his regiment colours.....


----------



## cheese lover

I love our daiquiri SIO! I can imagine the wetbag is gorgeous!


----------



## tannembaum

We have the daiquiri Change mat, it's so pretty!

So I have a bit of a problem lol

I have bought -
Jubilee ef, this was wanted but also needed as the fit is great on lo and we can use them as night nappies. 
Cherry ef, as above. 
Medium ppp, needed as it's one of the only makes of nappies dd1 will wear!
Small ppp, needed as they fit dd2 so perfectly. 
G nappy in the new print (garden party or something?) totally wanted as I sold our medium when dd2 was born as it was too big for her and I thought it would be for a while, well I was wrong and I've totally regretted it lol. 
Danube and felur(?) tuttos as they fit dd2 so well and I'm thinking of selling her delishes. 

Gosh that was long winded....can you tell I'm trying to convince myself they were all needed lol!!


----------



## Blah11

im not restocking dlishes either, just gonna keep getting tuttos.

i ordered a WNOS yesterday. not needed, just wanted.


----------



## emmylou92

Well in not sure they were a need really as we have just started out and got 8 on saturday, but an offer came up of two tots bots Easy fit, in flower power and cherrylicious, bnwt on ebay for£17 so i couldn.'t resist. Told OH we Needed the though because your supposed to have twelve and we dont have that.

I wash every day, so 8 was enough. I have a WN one size in my basket and thinking about buying it, for DD as a prezzy from the new baby. Also looking at some terries and wool longies!!


----------

